# Rocket League is ending support for Linux and macOS (UPDATE)



## laurorual (Jan 23, 2020)

"the best experience possible for all our players" how can they say that if "all players" means players from Linux and macOS as well?
i mean, linux players may not be affected by this because of proton, but i think proton still doesn't works in macOS, so yeah, bad move from them in my opinion.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2020)

> We want _Rocket League_ to be the best experience possible for all our players.


Except those on macOS and Linux. They don't use a real OS, they're not real people. - Epic, probably. 

Worst case scenario, you've got Steam's proton compatibility for Linux and Bootcamp for Mac, but that's still annoying. Don't try to phrase it like you're helping your userbase when you're taking choices away from them. Just man up and say you don't want to develop for the platform if you have to be that lazy.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 23, 2020)

Damn it, no more Rocket League on Manjaro. I shall rage to the end of time!


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 23, 2020)

Imagine using MacOS, this post is sponsored by Linux ga- oh wait


----------



## relauby (Jan 23, 2020)

laurorual said:


> "the best experience possible for all our players" how can they say that if "all players" means players from Linux and macOS as well?
> i mean, linux players may not be affected by this because of proton, but i think proton still doesn't works in macOS, so yeah, bad move from them in my opinion.



I don’t know how whether or not it would affect performance, but can’t macOS users just Bootcamp into Windows 10? That’s how I play all my games on my MacBook, and I don’t really have any issues (though Rocket League is probably more intensive than all the games I’ve tried on my computer).


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 23, 2020)

relauby said:


> I don’t know how whether or not it would affect performance, but can’t macOS users just Bootcamp into Windows 10? That’s how I play all my games on my MacBook, and I don’t really have any issues (though Rocket League is probably more intensive than all the games I’ve tried on my computer).


Yeah, I mean if they spent money on a Windows 10 license to dual boot... sure.


----------



## mbcrazed (Jan 23, 2020)

That kind of sucks because I do most of my programming on MacOS and Linux. I guess it's time to install a new solid state and have Windows just for games.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 23, 2020)

And nobody care's about mac version except american's which I don't care about.
But i know one person that may care about Linux so that's something.


----------



## James_ (Jan 23, 2020)

"We want _Rocket League_ to be the best experience possible for all our players."

MacOS and Linux users:


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jan 23, 2020)

"new technologies" or in other words they are just lazy fucks trying to save some bucks by removing Linux and OSX support. There is no "new technology" both of these operating systems can't support.


----------



## laurorual (Jan 23, 2020)

relauby said:


> I don’t know how whether or not it would affect performance, but can’t macOS users just Bootcamp into Windows 10? That’s how I play all my games on my MacBook, and I don’t really have any issues (though Rocket League is probably more intensive than all the games I’ve tried on my computer).



You have to reboot the machine just to enter Windows in bootcamp, right?
Imaigne you have to reboot your machine everytime you want to play some game and then come back to macOS to work or do some other macOS especific stuff, that isn't cool i guess.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, I couldn't despise EPIC any more already, so this changes nothing for me. 

Lately it behaves like some evil cartoonish conglomerate. But you know, aim to the top!


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah, okay. Nice. Now I can't play one of my favorite games on my computer.
Rocket League is the _one_ game I've ever bought any microtransactions on because I loved it so much and had a good amount of friends playing it.
Thanks for teaching me a lesson I won't forget: microtransactions never.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 23, 2020)

EGS-exclusive Rocket League incoming...


----------



## Mythical (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't think it's a good decision, but the numbers aren't really there if they're gonna stop supporting the game.
Plus many linux users use linux because they have an older system that couldn't play the game anyway or they're a tech user who probably has both anyway. If not then it's probably someone used to lack of linux and mac os support.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2020)

sks316 said:


> EGS-exclusive Rocket League incoming...


They already tried (and failed) to do that...

https://gbatemp.net/threads/update-...vious-statement-on-steam-availability.537559/

But only because fans lost their minds did it remain.


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 23, 2020)

Linux and Mac OS are irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Jan 23, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 194120​
> Rocket League has been going through many changes, following the purchase of developer Psyonix by Epic Games. The latest announcement for the game doesn't alter lootboxes or attempt to change storefronts this time, however. Citing "adapting [the game] to use new technologies" and difficulties in supporting multiple platforms on PC, Psyonix has decided to end macOS and Linux support for Rocket League this year. Soon, a patch will go live for the Steam version of the game, disabling online features for the game for those not on Windows. Matchmaking, private matches, tournaments, Rocket Pass, item shop, in-game events. and anything requiring online connections will no longer work, and will be exclusive to the Windows version of Rocket League. Local/offline features will still work as expected, though, with local co-op/versus, car customization, and old Steam workshop maps still being usable. This change is expected to take place in early March.
> 
> 
> ...


So now that's a good chunk of linux players going back to windows, thanks Epic!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 23, 2020)

People over on r/linuxgaming called this happening. "New technologies"... Like what? Seriously? Are you adding EAC? Or Switching to some unknown game engine? Or.. and this is difficult to believe I know.. You just let go the part of the staff that worked with Mac and Linux porting?


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Jan 23, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> Linux and Mac OS are irrelevant anyway.


Actually they aren't, due to the improvements to Linux gaming like more games being ported and things like Proton to allow windows games to work on linux people are moving over to linux more, look at Majaro Linux. Macs are still relevant for those who want to have a professional workstation (well if they don't care about money i guess) and a gaming system.


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 23, 2020)

Game was sold as working on Linux/Mac os, should either continue to fully work or Psyonix should offer refunds to those that want it.

Not suprised though, Psyonix have been shit for years. Nice community driven Psyonix is long gone.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2020)

The 6 people still trying to game on Linux and Mac must be devastated.

Too many wasted resources for the (tiny) amount of people using those versions. Pretty simple optimization to just cuz it off. Makes sense.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jan 23, 2020)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, I mean if they spent money on a Windows 10 license to dual boot... sure.


Spend money on Windows license. Where do you live?


----------



## Ampersound (Jan 23, 2020)

They should allow anybody to refund the game who was getting it for Linux and MacOS.
Options are nice, and i dislike the direction windows is currently going in, so these are pretty ugly news.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 23, 2020)

People game on Mac OS?  

Sorry, but Mac OS is not a true gaming OS, Linux is better suited, as is Windows 10


----------



## bodefuceta (Jan 23, 2020)

And this is why you shouldn't pay for software, specially if it is in any for related to a "cloud".


----------



## lordelan (Jan 23, 2020)

Company said:
			
		

> We want _Rocket League_ to be the best experience possible for *all our players*.


Nice then. You already do with serving versions for Linux and Mac. Just keep it that way and we're fine. Thanks.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 23, 2020)

cutting support so they can work with ""new technologies"" what do they mean coding a port of the same 5 year old game for new consoles with the same cpu architecture as every computer running mac and 64 bit linux out there


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 23, 2020)

So, where's the Epic $hill$?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NoNAND said:


> Linux and Mac OS are irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 23, 2020)

Epic games said:


> We want _Rocket League_ to be the best experience possible for all our players.​



Bullshit.


----------



## Axido (Jan 23, 2020)

Something that discriminates against macOS users AND makes Epic Games look like a bunch of jerks... Must be my lucky day.

No, but seriously, this is awful and I'll probably even demand a refund for my Switch version, because this is bs by Epic games and if they can say they are cutting the chord for Linux and macOS support I can tell them I don't want a game I cannot play with my fellow Linux and macOS brethren.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 23, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> Linux and Mac OS are irrelevant anyway.


should i tell him? Or...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2020)

Why though? This is just cutting support because they can


----------



## Jayro (Jan 23, 2020)

Might as well cut the PS4 and Switch versions too, because BSD and HorizonOS aren't "real operating systems"


----------



## Xzi (Jan 24, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why though? This is just cutting support because they can


Exactly, gotta move those coders away from "frivolous" stuff like maintaining compatibility to "important" stuff like making more Fortnite micro-transactions.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Exactly, gotta move those coders away from "frivolous" stuff like maintaining compatibility to "important" stuff like making more Fortnite micro-transactions.


This just reminds me of why I can't stand Epic as a company.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jan 24, 2020)

I can understand removing OSX support because of the dumbass shit apple has been doing, but why linux?


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 24, 2020)

C'mon ppl. The Desktop Wars were fought a long time ago and MSFT won easily. There's no reason for a smaller dev to waste what little resources they have making games for people who knowingly use the losing platform(s). This has been true since the early 90s, so there's no need to act surprised nearly 30 years on. And no, 2021 is not going to be the Year of Linux on the Desktop any more than 1997 was.


----------



## PRAGMA (Jan 24, 2020)

This is annoying me greatly...
I moved to Arch linux last september and I havent looked back since, the only games I ever want to play on my Linux machine is Overwatch (runs flawlessly thanks to Wine) and Rocket League (Native). I barely get the time to play anymore, and now you're restricting my options, fuck you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also can everyone stop hating on Linux and MacOS, people have justified reasons to use them, I bloody hate people shitting on Linux especially, just because it's not what everyone uses. Think about it for a minute why people are even using Linux if Windows is so great...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Honestly I bet the people on this thread hating linux hasnt even used Linux, and if they have, it was through a shitty and buggy VM instance (probably even Ubuntu).


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 24, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> C'mon ppl. The Desktop Wars were fought a long time ago and MSFT won easily. There's no reason for a smaller dev to waste what little resources they have making games for people who knowingly use the losing platform(s). This has been true since the early 90s, so there's no need to act surprised nearly 30 years on. And no, 2021 is not going to be the Year of Linux on the Desktop any more than 1997 was.



Rome wasn't built in a day, and it didn't fall in a day, either!


----------



## PRAGMA (Jan 24, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> C'mon ppl. The Desktop Wars were fought a long time ago and MSFT won easily. There's no reason for a smaller dev to waste what little resources they have making games for people who knowingly use the losing platform(s). This has been true since the early 90s, so there's no need to act surprised nearly 30 years on. And no, 2021 is not going to be the Year of Linux on the Desktop any more than 1997 was.


What the fk are you talking about, Winblows is only winning as its preinstalled on like every laptop so all dem grannys and parents learn it just by having to. If people gave Linux the time of day they would be using it right now.

Open Source Everything > $$$ or Infected Pirate Winblows


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jan 24, 2020)

Epic is Epic Garbage.

Watching them grow as a company has been like watching someone poop in slow motion over 15 years.


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 24, 2020)

PRAGMA said:


> What the fk are you talking about, Winblows is only winning as its preinstalled on like every laptop so all dem grannys and parents learn it just by having to. If people gave Linux the time of day they would be using it right now.
> 
> Open Source Everything > $$$ or Infected Pirate Winblows


I've used Linux a bit, didn't quite get the appeal... Not really a fan of Windows 10 either, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2020)

I get that the whole "Epic bad" circlejerk is getting tiresome for some people, but holy shit that's just an awful move on their part. Alienating a decent bit of their fanbase who most likely purchased in-game content only to get utterly shafted by the devs.


----------



## IncredulousP (Jan 24, 2020)

I switched to rocket league on linux because it played buttery smooth, unlike on Windows where it was massively stuttering for me. Good thing I don't really play it anymore, knew things would go downhill after it was sold to Epic.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 24, 2020)

Well, this was something I expected, but... it doesn't make me any happier to see it.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 24, 2020)

Chary said:


> They already tried (and failed) to do that...
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/update-...vious-statement-on-steam-availability.537559/
> 
> But only because fans lost their minds did it remain.


Oh look, someone missed the joke.


NoNAND said:


> Linux and Mac OS are irrelevant anyway.


Mac OS, yes. Linux, not so much. Linux may have been irrelevant at some point, but that's not the case anymore.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jan 24, 2020)

the userbase on those systems must have been low, and if that's the case then I understand dropping support for OS that isn't brining in enough money to warrant supporting it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 24, 2020)

PRAGMA said:


> What the fk are you talking about, Winblows is only winning as its preinstalled on like every laptop so all dem grannys and parents learn it just by having to. If people gave Linux the time of day they would be using it right now.
> 
> Open Source Everything > $$$ or Infected Pirate Winblows


Linux isn't the end all OS some of you preach it to be. Just Uninstalled Manjaro after a BIOS update broke GRUB because I was too lazy to fix it. It's a good series of OSes if you're wanting to be in control. However, gaming on it is a chore (even with Proton and Lutris) and productivity is hit or miss depending on what you need. Saw WINE got a huge update, though. Still.. It's a niche ecosystem that honestly needs work.

Hell, streaming from OBS was an awful experience. Coupled with the other quirks I experienced? I'd be hard pressed to suggest any flavor of Linux to gamers 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JFizDaWiz said:


> the userbase on those systems must have been low, and if that's the case then I understand dropping support for OS that isn't brining in enough money to warrant supporting it.


Iirc, Linux users were in the low single digit percentage of users on Steam.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2020)

Honestly with how unstable Windows 10 is I wish for an alternative after 20+ years of using Windows since the late 90s.

Unfortunately just about everything I do on a PC requires Windows.

I'd like to see a company make an OS with all of the apps and features I currently use on Windows, minus Windows 10 bugs and make a big push for it as a gaming platform. Maybe they could make consoles with a locked down version of the OS (which can also be unlocked by the user) to attract gamers and developers. Something I really wish Windows could do is natively support using a controller to navigate the OS for the custom game console HTPC I've been building.

I think there is a gap on the market for a fully featured and user friendly Windows killer that's versatile toward workstation setups, PC gaming setups and console gaming/HTPC setups in a single kernel. Maybe a new startup could achieve something like this with a custom Linux based OS?


----------



## Meepers55 (Jan 24, 2020)

If the game wasn't doing well enough on those platforms to warrant continued support, then I don't see much of an issue with this decision. It's clear they want to keep developing new content for the game, but doing so while also upkeeping each version is getting to be too costly. 

The backlash definitely wouldn't have been as bad if they just outright said this instead of releasing a poorly worded statement that could be easily misinterpreted. It's not like this is something new to the industry; there's no need for lousy excuses.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jan 24, 2020)

Being bought by Epic wasn't enough? 
This is a punch in the gut.

Epic also recently gave money to Lutris.
So this move is beyond comprehension.
Or do they think it's good enough with Lutris and not native support?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 24, 2020)

JFizDaWiz said:


> the userbase on those systems must have been low, and if that's the case then I understand dropping support for OS that isn't brining in enough money to warrant supporting it.


The PC user base in general dropped off hard after Psyonix was bought by Epic, even more when they increased prices of all the MTX.  Any move which turns away any percentage of customers at this point is a bad move, but then again, that's under the assumption that Epic actually cares about sustaining this game for the long term, and they probably don't.


----------



## campbell0505 (Jan 24, 2020)

This has got me thinking, if rocket league is still big in 5 - 10 years (that’s if epic doesn’t stuff it up) do you think they’d eventually end support for the Switch/Xbox one/PS4 versions? It’s going to happen at some stage, but when? With Mac it’s more simple to transfer your progress over as I believe your progress is cloud saved by steam on rocket league (not sure, don’t play rl on pc) but with consoles, you can’t transfer to a different platform (etc switch to Xbox), would they open a window of time where you can transfer somehow, or do you think their progress will just be stopped in their tracks and they’ll have to start over on a new platform in order to continue playing online.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jan 24, 2020)

I guess im the only sh#t head that uses mac huh?


----------



## PRAGMA (Jan 24, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Linux isn't the end all OS some of you preach it to be. Just Uninstalled Manjaro after a BIOS update broke GRUB because I was too lazy to fix it. It's a good series of OSes if you're wanting to be in control. However, gaming on it is a chore (even with Proton and Lutris) and productivity is hit or miss depending on what you need. Saw WINE got a huge update, though. Still.. It's a niche ecosystem that honestly needs work.
> 
> Hell, streaming from OBS was an awful experience. Coupled with the other quirks I experienced? I'd be hard pressed to suggest any flavor of Linux to gamers
> 
> ...


Sounds like your just having Linux-noob problems.
I have Lutris, Battle.net, Steam, OBS, everything working perfectly.


----------



## Meepers55 (Jan 24, 2020)

PRAGMA said:


> Sounds like your just having Linux-noob problems.
> I have Lutris, Battle.net, Steam, OBS, everything working perfectly.


This statement is just so dismissive. 

"Everything works fine for me so anyone who has issues or critiques is just a noob." Flawless logic right here. You sound no different than the people who use Windows.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 24, 2020)

wrong way to word things rocket league peeps.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 24, 2020)

Meepers55 said:


> This statement is just so dismissive.
> 
> "Everything works fine for me so anyone who has issues or critiques is just a noob." Flawless logic right here. You sound no different than the people who use Windows.



It's also partly why I won't go back. There's an obscene elitism among a pretty good chunk of the Linux community. Especially when it comes down to "how it works". This isn't the first time I've gotten some backlash for sharing my experience with Linux and how it just didn't work out. Probably won't be the last, either. 

There's a lot to learn when switching to Linux. It's not as plug n' play as someone like Pragma wants you to believe. Whether it's the obsessively overbearing command line. Or how the package manager works within your flavor of Linux. It's not perfect. It can work for you if it's what you need. For the average user? Not so much.


----------



## nachodorito (Jan 24, 2020)

Memoir said:


> It's also partly why I won't go back. There's an obscene elitism among a pretty good chunk of the Linux community. Especially when it comes down to "how it works". This isn't the first time I've gotten some backlash for sharing my experience with Linux and how it just didn't work out. Probably won't be the last, either.
> 
> There's a lot to learn when switching to Linux. It's not as plug n' play as someone like Pragma wants you to believe. Whether it's the obsessively overbearing command line. Or how the package manager works within your flavor of Linux. It's not perfect. It can work for you if it's what you need. For the average user? Not so much.



I get ya, my first laptop was killed because I installed ubuntu at the wrong time. People think macOS and Linux aren't used at all, but the creative apps on Mac, and server solutions on Linux are one of the best.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 24, 2020)

Now they're telling Linux/Mac users to refund the game, and all refunds are being denied.  What a bunch of wankers.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2020)

ChibiMofo said:


> C'mon ppl. The Desktop Wars were fought a long time ago and MSFT won easily. There's no reason for a smaller dev to waste what little resources they have making games for people who knowingly use the losing platform(s). This has been true since the early 90s, so there's no need to act surprised nearly 30 years on. And no, 2021 is not going to be the Year of Linux on the Desktop any more than 1997 was.


"Small devs," Psyonix is literally owned by Epic, they aren't small anymore. As well they were doing just fine until they were bought out by Epic. This isn't about some OS wars, Epic has a record of being openly hostile towards Linux users in particular and now it seems they are going after macOS users as well
https://twitter.com/taciturasa/status/1125106408196907008?s=20
In short, Epic doesn't like anything other than Windows and anything they buy they pull the support for different operating systems. They are deliberately cutting off fans who don't use Windows because Epic refuses to support any other OS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Now they're telling Linux/Mac users to refund the game, and all refunds are being denied.  What a bunch of wankers.


It's so sad. An official member of Psyonix telling people to request a refund through their official support channels. Who, in turn, direct you to Steam.. Who just say "lol no". Quite the trip! I'd get a refund.. If I didn't get the game through humble bundle 4 years ago.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 25, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Now they're telling Linux/Mac users to refund the game, and all refunds are being denied.  What a bunch of wankers.



This is almost like Ooblets 2.0. I've never seen a company ever promote being a fucking dick to paying customers on this level.

Can't wait for other companies to start using their own engines and for Epic to become a beggar, only to get torn to shreds the moment they try to win people back!


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 25, 2020)

Psyonix posted an update on reddit.

https://old.reddit.com/r/RocketLeague/comments/etiih3/update_on_refunds_for_macos_and_linux_players/

Refunds available, was supposed to be coordinated with Steam, but in normal Psyonix fashion, something got fucked up.
Moving from DX9 to DX11 and that's why macOS and Linux support is being dropped.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jan 25, 2020)

You know, they could still do it. They're just saying "We don't care enough about Linux and Mac OS (or anything else Unix-based) to support them."


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2020)

i doubt one person even played it on them platforms


----------



## LightBeam (Jan 25, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> i doubt one person even played it on them platforms


Well, then you are wrong


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 25, 2020)

Disappointing, but understandable from business standpoint - it's most likely just not worth it to support two relatively unpopular gaming platforms, and there are probably better things to spend that extra time/money on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nachodorito said:


> I get ya, my first laptop was killed because I installed ubuntu at the wrong time. People think macOS and Linux aren't used at all, but the creative apps on Mac, and server solutions on Linux are one of the best.


AFAIK, when people say nobody uses Linux, they usually mean Linux Desktop. I mean, everyone in the industry uses Linux for servers and all sorts of specific devices - but barely anyone aside of specific hobbyists ever installs Linux on their PC, because Desktop Linux is, let's be honest here, just kind of jank.


----------



## LightBeam (Jan 25, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> Disappointing, but understandable from business standpoint - it's most likely just not worth it to support two relatively unpopular gaming platforms, and there are probably better things to spend that extra time/money on.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Meh, If you just want to give a second youth to an old PC that anyway won't be able to do anything but office work, Linux is a very good choice and will be much more stable than Windows, so I don't necessarily agree. Basically, it's just that everyone is much more used to Windows and it's much easier to use despite its many flaws.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 25, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> Meh, If you just want to give a second youth to an old PC that anyway won't be able to do anything but office work, Linux is a very good choice and will be much more stable than Windows, so I don't necessarily agree. Basically, it's just that everyone is much more used to Windows and it's much easier to use despite its many flaws.


For sure, Desktop Linux has its share of good use cases (installing Lubuntu/Xubuntu on old PC for example). Still, after using both Windows and Ubuntu/Debian for enough time, I think it just comes down to Windows being more reliable where it counts - I don't have to go into adventures to fix my Wi-Fi due to having an HP notebook, I don't have to deal with very specific issues such as touchpad delay or self-disconnecting Bluetooth module, I don't have to constantly jump between software installation methods (where some stuff is installed through "apt-get", some through code compiling, some through snaps), and many other "I don't have to" that make Linux feel pretty janky in comparison to any well-developed proprietary OC. As much as I love Linux for fascinating FOSS movement behind it, the_ it-just-works _appeal of Windows and MacOS is unbeatable in the long run (unless you're the kind of person who just likes tinkering with things).


----------



## GenoJasonA (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh no! if only there was a way to install windows on a Mac.... oh wait


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 25, 2020)

PRAGMA said:


> This is annoying me greatly...
> I moved to Arch linux last september and I havent looked back since, the only games I ever want to play on my Linux machine is Overwatch (runs flawlessly thanks to Wine) and Rocket League (Native). I barely get the time to play anymore, and now you're restricting my options, fuck you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


The only reason I use Windows is because it's so user friendly and pretty much everything runs on it, and is designed with it in mind. If Linux got the same official support as Windows and there was a distro that was as easy to use as Windows I'd be using Linux.

I've considered just dual booting and using Linux for productivity, but so much stuff runs on Windows only, and I don't feel like playing with Wine, or having Windows 10 on a VM just for things that don't support Linux.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 26, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> People game on Mac OS?
> 
> Sorry, but Mac OS is not a true gaming OS, Linux is better suited, as is Windows 10


To be fair, it _used to be_... ironically one of their best showings was the MacOS PPC port of UT 2004. At the time, the G5 just launched and my first exposure to the game was on a store demo unit that had the game installed. It was also the first time I was able to ever run a game on literal maximum settings. Everything, and I mean, EVERYTHING, turned on, on a big ol' 30" display. So big, I literally had to crane my head around to see the whole hud, let alone all the action. Back in a time period where the best on PC was still a single-core Athlon64 and dual 6800 Ultra's in SLI, and it still couldn't reliably hit the performance the Mac build was doing.

Compared to that, I'd more likely argue that Linux isn't a real gaming OS. it's still has its strengths in handling the servers. but for desktop? Yeah, no, not ever. Not kidding when I say the only *nix based anything that hasn't made me cry in frustration has been Mac OS X. There's STILL basic things expected of a desktop OS that Linux is miserable at handling. Hell, effing Windows 98 and DOS is better at handling multiple sound cards than Linux is. It's arguable if anyone that champions Linux for desktop even uses anything beyond a $2 realtek chip, let alone anything that does any real audio processing.

It's like ever since tasting that lootbox money, Tim Sweeney went from being the guy that was the only dev willing to give the PS3 architecture a legit shot and make UT3 as fast as it was, to "lol screw everyone" and make all these anti-consumer decisions that just piss everyone off.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 26, 2020)

Chary said:


> Except those on macOS and Linux. They don't use a real OS, they're not real people. - Epic, probably.
> 
> Worst case scenario, you've got Steam's proton compatibility for Linux and Bootcamp for Mac, but that's still annoying. Don't try to phrase it like you're helping your userbase when you're taking choices away from them. Just man up and say you don't want to develop for the platform if you have to be that lazy.


Could be something weird like they know direct x 13 is coming (Though I doubt it), but probably 98% of players are on windows, and there's probably been a lot less players recently, and management is cutting cost.


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Jan 26, 2020)

This wouldn't be as big of a problem since Proton is compatible, I think...

Knowing Epic Games, they'll probably pull the game from Steam which will mean you'll have to use Lutris but that's got problems with Lutris


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 26, 2020)

Forgotten_Email said:


> This wouldn't be as big of a problem since Proton is compatible, I think...
> 
> Knowing Epic Games, they'll probably pull the game from Steam which will mean you'll have to use Lutris but that's got problems with Lutris



Proton is more of a solution because of the lack of a native port for a game. It's like (This is a comparison, not a statement on what is and isn't) having to play a game via an emulator as opposed to it being coded to run on as many different pieces of hardware natively as possible.

Basically, imagine what people have done with Doom 1 and 2 on so many different devices, and compare that with the amount of devices running Doom 2016.


----------



## Joom (Jan 26, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> People game on Mac OS?
> 
> Sorry, but Mac OS is not a true gaming OS, Linux is better suited, as is Windows 10


Uh, what? Macs have had better proprietary video support than Linux since...forever, and always will. There's a reason why media creators prefer them. This is the most ignorant thing I've read in a while.



GenoJasonA said:


> Oh no! if only there was a way to install windows on a Mac.... oh wait


Gross.


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Jan 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Proton is more of a solution because of the lack of a native port for a game. It's like (This is a comparison, not a statement on what is and isn't) having to play a game via an emulator as opposed to it being coded to run on as many different pieces of hardware natively as possible.
> 
> Basically, imagine what people have done with Doom 1 and 2 on so many different devices, and compare that with the amount of devices running Doom 2016.


I'm talking about this from the perspective of Epic, who an see how Linux isn't viable cost-wise unless things improve rapidly or Microsoft messes up really badly


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2020)

Ericthegreat said:


> Could be something weird like they know direct x 13 is coming (Though I doubt it), but probably 98% of players are on windows, and there's probably been a lot less players recently, and management is cutting cost.


They actually released a statement, it's because they're updating the engine for Rocket League to DX11 only. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/RocketLeague/comments/etiih3/update_on_refunds_for_macos_and_linux_players/ < 

Apparently, Linux and macOS both only account for a whopping 0.3% of their active player base, which is hilariously small enough that I honestly can't blame them for not bothering with updating the engine to support Vulkan/OpenGL4 or Metal on macOS. 

That said, I think it's dumb they're just dropping support outright, unless this switch from DX9 to DX11 is going to massively change mechanics (which I doubt), there's 0 reason they couldn't simply continue supporting online play between the two in a similar fashion to cross play.


----------



## Obveron (Jan 30, 2020)

Well it's not using DX9 or DX11 on Playstation or Switch, and they aren't losing support.  Also doesn't Stadia run on Linux?  I don't believe the graphics API excuse here.  It's clear they will continue to support platforms that don't have DX, so this decision is clearly a business choice and the technical excuses they're feeding us are BS.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 31, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Apparently, Linux and macOS both only account for a whopping 0.3% of their active player base





Obveron said:


> Well it's not using DX9 or DX11 on Playstation or Switch, and they aren't losing support.Also



Presumably Switch and PlayStation make up a large enough percentage of the userbase to make it financially worthwhile.



> doesn't Stadia run on Linux?



I don't know but if it does, that's only one single configuration they need to support as opposed to an open platform with an unlimited number of possible/ hardwaresoftware combinations.

At the end of the day, if it made financial sense to support these platforms, then they would. The fact is that they've decided it would be less of a financial hit to offer refunds to the existing users on these platforms than it would be to keep on providing any kind of legacy support.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 1, 2020)

the only reason why i use macos (hackintosh) is to better understand the OS, i play some games but vast majority on windows or linux i can see if some people are apple fanboys/girls but giving apples defiancy over right to repair even going as far as suing youtubers who make DIY Repair vids over "trade secrets" it baffles me why people support such a company with shady practices let alone the lock out linux with the T2 security chip


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> the only reason why i use macos (hackintosh) is to better understand the OS, i play some games but vast majority on windows or linux i can see if some people are apple fanboys/girls but giving apples defiancy over right to repair even going as far as suing youtubers who make DIY Repair vids over "trade secrets" it baffles me why people support such a company with shady practices let alone the lock out linux with the T2 security chip



Apple is run by idiots, that's why, it's gone downhill since Steve Jobs died


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, he's just upset that I don't like Macs or Mac OS



I think he's more wound up at your general inability to express an opinion with respect, perspective and nuance.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2020)

emigre said:


> I think he's more wound up at your general inability to express an opinion with respect, perspective and nuance.



I mean, I can try harder I suppose, but I think it's too little too late for this discussion *shrug*. He didn't have to call me "tard" though, even I didn't go that far, all I called him was a punk. Heaven forbid.

I was only joking in the first post I made in "Mac OS isn't for gamers", well, half joking. But it's too late, I can't undo it now.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 1, 2020)

I would like them to explain what are these new technologies that aren't supported on Linux and Mac. Because as it stands it just sounds like they're making up excuses to be lazy. It can't be Vulkan, as that is supported just fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I would like them to explain what are these new technologies that aren't supported on Linux and Mac. Because as it stands it just sounds like they're making up excuses to be lazy. It can't be Vulkan, as that is supported just fine.



It's developers being lazy I'm sure


----------



## Joom (Feb 1, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, he's just upset that I don't like Macs or Mac OS


Uh, no. It's the fact that you delegitimize Macs and their owners with absolutely no knowledge of them other than what PC bros regurgitate amongst their idiot fanboy friends.. I couldn't give a fuck less if you like them or not, you conceited ass.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 1, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> It's developers being lazy I'm sure


I guess they looked at their statistics and decided that the low number of Mac/Linux players would cost them more than it was making them if they were to implement these new technologies into the Mac and Linux versions as well.


----------



## Joom (Feb 1, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I guess they looked at their statistics and decided that the low number of Mac/Linux players would cost them more than it was making them if they were to implement these new technologies into the Mac and Linux versions as well.


See above. They're strictly moving to DX11, and most likely don't want to implement OGL 4/Vulkan due to the incredibly small customer bases on these two systems. If I had to guess, people running Linux or macOS probably have a dedicated gaming console where they own this game. That's my case at least.


----------



## Ericzander (Feb 1, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, did someone piss in your cereal this morning? Take your precious Unix based OS machine and suck it then. Just keep to your precious Mac and overpriced  proprietary bullshit peripherals for all I care.
> 
> Cry me a fucking river
> 
> Edit: I don't care what OS people like, but don't be a condescending, sanctimonious punk about it


I'm glad that you're self aware enough to call yourself out in your edit. That's very mature of you and I'm proud of your growth!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2020)

Let's get back OT and stop the bickering.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 2, 2020)

Joom said:


> See above. They're strictly moving to DX11, and most likely don't want to implement OGL 4/Vulkan due to the incredibly small customer bases on these two systems. If I had to guess, people running Linux or macOS probably have a dedicated gaming console where they own this game. That's my case at least.


There are other reasons to use Vulkan, I would consider it a step forward. Vulkan also tends to be faster because of more direct access to the hardware. Going DX11 only on the other hand seems like a step backwards. But thanks for the explanation, that does make more sense. Still a bad reason to stop supporting Linux, but at least it's an actual reason rather than an excuse.
I guess running it on Linux shouldn't be much of a problem with Wine + DXVK or Steam Proton though so Linux gamers won't be affected too much. That's just kind of the norm for Linux gaming anyway, so they're used to it.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 21, 2020)

sks316 said:


> EGS-exclusive Rocket League incoming...


this aged well


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 21, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> this aged well


Indeed, I saw it coming from a mile away


----------



## JammEr21 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey, guys. I saw a lot of messages from beginners, I want to help you out. First of all, you should watch some videos about RL from Thanovic, there you will find some useful information about this game. Also, you can try using special sites, from which you can buy items from Rocket League and the price usually are cheaper than on steam market. There are a lot of them on the Internet, personally, I'm using this site, I usually buy rocket league items from here. I've never had any issues with it, so you can try it, but you need to decide first, if you want to do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2020)

Deleted User said:


> Something I really wish Windows could do is natively support using a controller to navigate the OS for the custom game console HTPC I've been building.


it's not native, but steam big picture works wonders for contoller navigation


----------



## JasonMay (Dec 28, 2020)

to tell you the truth, firstly I thought that this step was pretty reckless and inconsiderate towards the users of the game, however if they have only 0,3% of users using linux and macos, for whom it wouldn't be a real problem, it actually makes sense. Anyway, I believe that we need to respect their choice. Btw, when it comes to rocket league, have you actually found a reliable trading market? I'd like to purchase some items, however my past experience wasn't that good, especially speaking of too long delivery. I've recently discovered rocket league trading and it seems to be reliable. Any suggestions about it?


----------



## Jayro (Dec 28, 2020)

It's still a shitty thing to do.


----------

